# Could driving for Uber have caused Jason Dalton to kill?



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

That's beyond stupid...deranged people need little provocation to kill. Normal crap that annoys normal people drive them over the edge.

Who do we blame when some monster kills people for bumping into them?
http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/28/aaron-hernandez-arraigned-in-double-murder/

Perhaps its Apples fault that two women beat a third to death for accidentally photobombing their group pic?
http://abc7.com/news/2-women-sentenced-in-kim-pham-beating-death/395620/

Or maybe its Facebooks fault that this couple was killed when they unfriended someone?
http://www.oddee.com/item_99140.aspx

My point is deranged people are among us. Always have been and always will be. The fact that they were driving for Uber, going to a club, or using facebook does not excuse or cause their behavior and the fact that anyone with enough intelligence not to be drooling on themselves while someone changes their soiled diapers thinks it might makes me fear for the continued existence of humanity.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

I was there for this shooting when I worked for this cab company. I'm drawing from my own experience.
http://chicagodispatcher.com/two-taxi-drivers-shot-third-in-custody-p2191-1.htm


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes im sure it did. I dont blame him. This job can drive anyone over the edge. The crap that we have to put up with.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So we should blame everyone that ever came in contact with him in his life for what he did ? Um, no. Criminals will be criminals no matter what influence. He just happened to drive for Uber. Only if driving for Uber deliberately made him a killer, but we all know that didn't happen. Coincidences are just coincidences. 

That's like how the NSA is trying to blame Apple for not opening the phone of those two terrorists, as if for them not helping they are helping terrorists. Sometimes it only takes common sense to crack the logic of idiots with a higher agenda.


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Seriously the NSA cant hack 2 iphones? Epic fail ... What can they do? Can they open 2 beetroot cans?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

My cousin said drivers aren't picking up her requests anymore if the drive seems 10 min away. Doesn't seem worth it. Uber has crossed the line. Quality, service and now brand has gone down the toilet (oh yeah their new logo, makes perfect sense!)


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uberelitescv1 said:


> Seriously the NSA cant hack 2 iphones? Epic fail ... What can they do? Can they open 2 beetroot cans?


If you honestly think they can't get into those phones you are naive. This is PURELY about setting a precedent and telling tech companies that they MUST keep some sort of easy way around their encryption just in case.


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Right apple encryption must be so darn difficult for the NSA to decrypt ...

So this NSA, what can they do? Can they unlock windows xp forgotten passwords?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uberelitescv1 said:


> Right apple encryption must be so darn difficult for the NSA to decrypt ...
> 
> So this NSA, what can they do? Can they unlock windows xp forgotten passwords?


Oh...you're not looking for a logical answer just a target...my bad...carry on.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Criminals will be criminals no matter what influence. He just happened to drive for Uber. Only if driving for Uber deliberately made him a killer, but we all know that didn't happen. Coincidences are just coincidences.


Are people that experience road rage and act out on it "criminals"?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermittent_explosive_disorder


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> Are people that experience road rage and act out on it "criminals"?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermittent_explosive_disorder


There is no excuse. You lash out violently without reasonable justification and harm or endanger people you ARE a criminal and need to be dealt with. I don't care how bad your day, your week, your decade was. Find a better way to handle your stress or have it handled FOR you by being forcibly separated from society. End of story.


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

D Town said:


> There is no excuse. You lash out violently without reasonable justification and harm or endanger people you ARE a criminal and need to be dealt with. I don't care how bad your day, your week, your decade was. Find a better way to handle your stress or have it handled FOR you by being forcibly separated from society. End of story.


Indeed. I agree.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

D Town said:


> There is no excuse.


I'm sure you are aware D Town of the research that has been done on people committing crimes. *There really is an excuse.* It's just a matter of if you want to accept the scientific research that millions of dollars has been poured into to understand the mindset of individuals that commit crimes against society as the truth or simply reject it.


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth. Thats what I believe in.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> I'm sure you are aware D Town of the research that has been done on people committing crimes. *There really is an excuse.* It's just a matter of if you want to accept the scientific research that millions of dollars has been poured into to understand the mindset of individuals that commit crimes against society as the truth or simply reject it.


You posted a wikipedia page. Gimme the peer reviewed studies. Who are the authors? What were their research methods? How many subjects did they study? Does the study rely on correlation? Have other researchers been able to rerun those studies and get the same results? You want to try and sound logical and make it seem like I'M the one ignorantly spouting emotional bull while you're steeped in science and fact I'm gonna call you on it because I know for a FACT that there has been no study conclusively telling us that no human is responsible when they commit criminal acts. That's insanity. I await your studies along with a list of all the other info on each that I asked for.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

It's ok to call me on it. That is what dialog is all about.

Articles​
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=127888976

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...n-scans-reveal-way-people-justify-murder.html

https://www.ted.com/talks/jim_fallon_exploring_the_mind_of_a_killer?language=en
Research Studies​
http://www2.uwstout.edu/content/lib/thesis/2000/2000pokelc.pdf
http://resource.download.wjec.co.uk...gy/Brain Abnormalities in Murderers - PDF.PDF

http://web.missouri.edu/~segerti/2210/PredatoryAffective.pdf
That's should be enough to get you started.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ya, that's really all we need, more ridiculous disorders created upon which we can blame peoples actions on. 

"Hey, it wasn't me, it was the disorder that made me do it".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> It's ok to call me on it. That is what dialog is all about.
> 
> Articles​
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=127888976
> ...



​
I'll take these a few at a time.

I enjoy NPR and I heard this story about James Fallon. Heard him speak. He was studying the brains of psychopaths. We're not talking solely about psychopaths but even if we were Fallon proves MY point more than yours since he himself shows up on these scans as a psychopath and he has killed zero people. Even he himself says this, "Fallon calls up another slide on his computer. It has a list of family members' names, and next to them, the results of the genotyping. Everyone in his family has the low-aggression variant of the MAO-A gene, except for one person.

"You see that? I'm 100 percent. I have the pattern, the risky pattern," he says, then pauses. "In a sense, I'm a born killer."

*Fallon's being tongue-in-cheek - sort of. He doesn't believe his fate or anyone else's is entirely determined by genes. They merely tip you in one direction or another.*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> http://www2.uwstout.edu/content/lib/thesis/2000/2000pokelc.pdf




Firstly and most importantly, this is a grad student paper not a peer reviewed study. Not to mention the purported purpose of the paper is:

_"Purpose of the Study The purpose of the study will be to provide a review and critical analysis of the research and literature related to the known patterns of behavior of serial murderers and to examine aspects of the criminal mind related to serial murderers and share the findings with professionals in the field of forensic psychology." _

This paper pertains to serial killers not the general public and if you read the important bits you'd find it does anything but support your narrative,

"By far the most startling research related to the development of the criminal mind of a serial killer lies within a theory postulated by Dr. Herbert Strean and Lucy Freeman. In their book "Our Wish to Kill", Strean and Freeman theorize that the instinct or murder can lurk in all of our psyches and that some people can control those urges better than others. An example of that would be a situation in which you get angry with your spouse, partner or children and you blurt out the comment, "and you make me so angry I could just kill you". Could you really kill that person? *It is certainly startling to think that you could actually commit the act of murder, but how many times have we learned of the tragedy of murder and perhaps known directly or indirectly the murderer and questioned how that person could have committed the crime of murder. Research literature simply can't answer that question. Murder and especially serial murder has been a crime that psychologists have been unable to explain. There are various profiles of characteristics that have been found to be 53 common among serial murderers, but no one has been able to find the key to unlock the criminal mind of a serial killer.*"

Catch that? The grad student says there is NO research explaining even something as heinous and out of the ordinary as serial killing.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> http://resource.download.wjec.co.uk.s3.amazonaws.com/vtc/2015-16/Psychology/Brain Abnormalities in Murderers - PDF.PDF




This one IS a research study from 1997. Again, it pertains just to murderers and ONLY murderers who plead not guilty by reason of insanity AND had suffered head trauma. *"Reasons for referral included history of head injury or brain damage." *We aren't trying to argue that someone can't experience wild changes in personality or behavior - even violent behavior - from head trauma. Not only that but this study concludes with these thoughts that once again support my assertions.

*"First, it is important to document that these findings cannot be taken to demonstrate that violence is determined by biology alone; clearly, social, psychological, cultural, and situational factors also play important roles in predisposing to violence. Second, these data do not demonstrate that murderers pleading NGRI are not responsible for their actions, nor do they demonstrate that PET can be used as a diagnostic technique. Third, these findings do not establish causal link between brain dysfunction and violence. Fourth, findings cannot be generalised at the present date from NGRI murder cases to other types of violent offenders."*


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I doubt it, the Michigan gentleman was probably unbalanced long before he signed on to uber.

The cab profession always attracted a fair number of unbalanced individuals of the Travis Bickle variety, something about driving you know. 

I suspect as cab driving dies out, a lot of the Bickle types will be migrating to ride sharing- at least those who can afford a qualified nice car to beat into the ground. Mr. Dalton isn't the last nut job to drive Uber, as the shine comes off of the idea, the driving jobs will eventually end up in the hands of the same people that always did them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D Town said:


> That's beyond stupid...deranged people need little provocation to kill. Normal crap that annoys normal people drive them over the edge.
> 
> Who do we blame when some monster kills people for bumping into them?
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/28/aaron-hernandez-arraigned-in-double-murder/
> ...





uberdriverfornow said:


> So we should blame everyone that ever came in contact with him in his life for what he did ? Um, no. Criminals will be criminals no matter what influence. He just happened to drive for Uber. Only if driving for Uber deliberately made him a killer, but we all know that didn't happen. Coincidences are just coincidences.
> 
> That's like how the NSA is trying to blame Apple for not opening the phone of those two terrorists, as if for them not helping they are helping terrorists. Sometimes it only takes common sense to crack the logic of idiots with a higher agenda.


People despise uber so much they just want Uber to take the fall regardless. If you look at the 18 page thread on the incident in this forum, all you will see is people blaming Uber for it. Go back in that post and count how many few people other than myself ultimately blame that crazed man himself for being at fault


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> http://web.missouri.edu/~segerti/2210/PredatoryAffective.pdf


This ones a bit better since this one excludes brain damaged subjects however they are trying to rating affective murderers vs predatory murders however once again this is FAR from conclusive of anything. Not to mention it does almost nothing to back your claims.

You pick 41 subjects - who all claimed to be insane at trail - out of a population of hundreds of thousands in this country alone from a single state and extrapolate that to draw a conclusion about humanity in general? To call that a bridge too far is a gross understatement. They even acknowledge that a weakness of this study is the sample size. They also say,

_*"&#8230;findings cannot currently be generalized at the present date from NGRI murder cases to other types of violent offenders who are of particular importance in forensic psychiatry, and findings provide both theoretical directions and a crucial empirical base upon which future brain imaging may build."*_

That means what they found here only pertains to differences in brain activity that they found between affective murderers and predatory murders and can't be used on people who engage in other types of violence.
_*
"&#8230;Knowledge of brain functioning in humans is crude relative to finer neurophysiological research in animals due to limitations in spatial resolution in PET. Consequently, the neurophysiological interpretations of findings is by necessity rudimentary."*_

Translation: "It LOOKS like our conclusions are correct but really we know so damn little about how the brain functions and our equipment is so not up to the task that these are just our early best guesses."

It's like trying to read a billboard from a mile away with 45/65 vision. You can make out what COULD be lettering but it could just as easy be some artistic design. You'll have to wait until you can get closer to know for sure.


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Ok what about the NSA topic? Are they that ******ed that they cant hack an iphone? 

NSA should change name to SNSA -> Skilless National Sekoority Agancy

Better yet send me the iphones and I will google how to unlock iphone6.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> That's beyond stupid...deranged people need little provocation to kill. Normal crap that annoys normal people drive them over the edge.
> 
> Who do we blame when some monster kills people for bumping into them?
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/28/aaron-hernandez-arraigned-in-double-murder/
> ...


We need to Copy/Paste this to every anti-Uber post relative to this tragedy. Complete non-correlation to Uber. I feel the same way. Crazy people will always be out there and triggered by the most mundane things regardless of environment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberelitescv1 said:


> Right apple encryption must be so darn difficult for the NSA to decrypt ...
> 
> So this NSA, what can they do? Can they unlock windows xp forgotten passwords?


They can tap into your GOOGLE/D.A.R.P.A.-UBER account with ease.
Ubers partner,Defense Contractor Google/D.A.R.P.A. owns you.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

D Town said:


> Firstly and most importantly, this is a grad student paper not a peer reviewed study. Not to mention the purported purpose of the paper is:
> 
> _"Purpose of the Study The purpose of the study will be to provide a review and critical analysis of the research and literature related to the known patterns of behavior of serial murderers and to examine aspects of the criminal mind related to serial murderers and share the findings with professionals in the field of forensic psychology." _
> 
> ...


While we haven't connected the link to serial killers (James Dalton certainly falls under this classification). it doesn't mean that there is no connection. How many times have scientist (social and medical) have presented theories that were not proven but later found out to be true? Many. There was a time that the general populations believed that the world was flat. While I'm not a scientist nor a sociologist, I do have a theory that the stress of driving is related. Can I prove it with my credentials, no. Can I present an argument or theory regarding the subject? All day long. This is how we evolved as a species for thousands of years. By question and thinking. Thanks for your intelligent engagement with me. I love a challenge.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> We need to Copy/Paste this to every anti-Uber post relative to this tragedy. Complete non-correlation to Uber. I feel the same way. Crazy people will always be out there and triggered by the most mundane things regardless of environment.


The question that I'm presenting is it is possible that stress of driving for long periods of time can illict such response from "crazy people". Why are people deemed crazy in the first place? Is there a chemical imbalance in the brain?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> While we haven't connected the link to serial killers (James Dalton certainly falls under this classification). it doesn't mean that there is no connection. How many times have scientist (social and medical) have presented theories that were not proven but later found out to be true? Many. There was a time that the general populations believed that the world was flat. While I'm not a scientist nor a sociologist, I do have a theory that the stress of driving is related. Can I prove it with my credentials, no. Can I present an argument or theory regarding the subject? All day long. This is how we evolved as a species for thousands of years. By question and thinking. Thanks for your intelligent engagement with me. I love a challenge.


The flaw here is that you're making a MASSIVE leap to a conclusion that not even the experts you've sited are comfortable making. Heck, they even EXPRESSLY say, "We are NOT saying that. DON'T make that leap," and yet you want to use them as justification to leap in a direction their work isn't pointing them in. Do a lot of theories get proven correct one day? Sure, but even more of them are proven absolute bunk and dumped by the way side. Even theories by some of the most intelligent people to ever exist (see Hawking: black hole theory or Einstein: static universe). Science is about following the evidence to a conclusion NOT coming up with a conclusion you want and then scrambling to find scattered bits and pieces to prop up your idea. What you've done is completely make up a conclusion vaguely based on bits and pieces of science and backed it with, "well we don't KNOW that its NOT true so it has validity". No sir, no it does not. The wilder the claim the stronger the evidence MUST necessarily be.

Example: I'm sitting in my house with a visitor and there is a car crash outside and he grabs my arm and pleads with me not to go out there because he's convinced that one of the people involved will shoot me because all people outside of the house are evil. His "evidence" for this is likely that he watches too much 24 hour news but, hey, in the future they might prove him right. I mean there HAVE been cases where good people trying to help motorist got killed http://www.wcnc.com/news/sheriff-good-samaritan-killed-intoxicated-driver/44519776 and http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/31/us/montana-good-samaritans-shooting-death/ but its no more reasonable to take these cases as evidence of the blanket evil of man as it is to take research into a bare few of the complex chemical workings of brain damaged murders as evidence that the general population or EVEN just those we lock up for crimes have no free will.

Oh, and Mr. Dalton is a spree killer not a serial killer.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> The question that I'm presenting is it is possible that stress of driving for long periods of time can illict such response from "crazy people". Why are people deemed crazy in the first place? Is there a chemical imbalance in the brain?


Its pretty obvious that those who are mentally imbalanced with violent tendencies can and do snap and react violently when stressed. That doesn't excuse their behavior. Not all mental disorders render you incapable of knowing right from wrong and living in society. We TEND to involuntarily hospitalize people like that. This guy was 45. You think the most stressful time he ever had in four and a half decades was his time Uber driving? He functioned in society without breaking any laws that long so we have a proven track record that he damn well knows right from wrong.

Why are people deemed crazy? You're asking us? Visit your local community college and enroll in a few psych courses and ask the instructor. Fun and interesting classes.


----------

